# Gemmy Blog Halloween Sneak Peek 2013



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

These are the sneak peeks of all the new products for the past 5 days from the very start. I have also included where they will be sold.

Day 1: Red Angry Birds Costume (Not a new product)
Available at: Amscan, Kmart, Target, Target Canada, Target.com, Walmart Canada

Day 2 #1: Animated Airblown Headless Horseman scene:








Available at: HSN, Walmart Canada

Day 2 #2: Red Blood Drip String Lights (Not a new product)
Available at: Walmart, Morris Costumes

Day 3: Life Size Animated Young WItch:








Available at: Lowes and Lowes Canada

Day 4: 16 foot Grim Reaper Colossal Airblown:









Available at: Lowes

Day 5: Animated Spooky Crow in Cage:








Available at: Target


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Cool! I actually am liking the "Young Witch."


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I like the witch too & the crow will be at Target stores.


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

That grim reaper blowup is pretty cool


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

sweet&sinister said:


> I like the witch too & the crow will be at Target stores.


Thanks for that info, I updated the post with the location for it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmmm...I'm not sure if I hate or love that "young witch."

Hate: 
She's got a ridonkulously teeny waist & "get" where they're going with this type of product, younger crowd, non-haunt crowd, people that like "cute" etc., but I'm not sure it's for me. It seems just a little too close to "sexy witch" for my tastes. It also seems like it doesn't do much.

Love:
She is awfully cute & I like the overall look. It's more modern & not as much of a stereotypical old hag which is something you don't see often.

I'll be interested to see how much this costs & what it looks like in person.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Hmmmm...I'm not sure if I hate or love that "young witch."
> 
> Hate:
> She's got a ridonkulously teeny waist & "get" where they're going with this type of product, younger crowd, non-haunt crowd, people that like "cute" etc., but I'm not sure it's for me. It seems just a little too close to "sexy witch" for my tastes. It also seems like it doesn't do much.
> ...


Yes! We have a Lowes here, and I so hope they have her. I'd love to evaluate her close up.

She is different, and it is hard to find different witches unless they are homemade. 

I prefer spookier haunt witches, but she would be great by the tables where we hand out candy in the dark, surrounded by tree branches, cobbywebs, and some toads, spiders, black cats, etc. When it gets really dark at night, props with lights really pop.

Gemmy always has busty witches. I guess the need those proportions to make their witches balance or look right...or something. OR the Gemmy witch designers are bored and enjoy the female body so much it carries over into their design. 

Also- who says she is young and sexy? She could possibly be projecting that image to lure men back to her lair or so she can cast a spell upon them. Then, her true face will appear- the evil hag. 

Sarah, the Sanderson Sister from Hocus Pocus, was comely...they used her sweet appearance to lure the children. Can I just say I love the concept of two hags and one pretty sister witch! We watched a version of MacBeth a few months ago and the witches in that version were comprised of the three traditional witches, but while 2 were the ugly hag nature, one was pretty and pleasant looking. She was the meanest as well, so it was really fun to watch.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

LOVE that crow. Will be stalking my Target for sure this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

After looking at that witch a few hundred times again I've decided I think I approve. I may not buy her but I do approve. Mostly because she is so very different from the usual witches we see, it's a nice change. If it's not ridiculously expensive, I bet it sells better than the usual witches that are out there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

It will cool to see her in person! Come on Halloween...

I am trying to find a close up of her. Or a video of what she does. Let's just hope she doesn't giggle or say "Like, you know, it's Halloween! Time to par-tay!"


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i might buy the witch ,it looks like she may not have mouth movement but i won't mind and i'm glad it's different from others


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Today's is an inflatable carriage with a jester skeleton: http://blog.gemmy.com/welcome-back-to-gemmys-2013-halloween-preview/


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I think that new carriage is pretty cool; It combines two of Gemmy's popular Airblown designs (The Original carriage and the Organ player) into one inflatable. I also like the whole carnival theme of it.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i'm guessing this year is kinda a carnival theme with the new airblown and the witch


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the witch and the caged bird! I can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Day 7 of Gemmy's Halloween sneak peek is an Animated Bat Candy Bowl:








Available at: Target


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

And up next in Gemmy's line of sneak peeks is an Airblown Inflatable "Lights Alive" Jack-o-Lantern:


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

No post since Wednesday? OK, I'll continue it on. Thursday was an airblown 10-ft tall pumpkin reaper, and Friday was an airblown black cat archway. I know not many people are fans of airblowns, but they are part of the preview nonetheless. Lets hope for more animation this week!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> No post since Wednesday? OK, I'll continue it on. Thursday was an airblown 10-ft tall pumpkin reaper, and Friday was an airblown black cat archway. I know not many people are fans of airblowns, but they are part of the preview nonetheless. Lets hope for more animation this week!


Sorry, I was pretty busy the past few days. Thanks for continuing on for me.  Here are the pictures of the sneak peeks from days 9 and 10-
Day 9; Airblown Inflatable Pumpkin Reaper (Someone already found this product on another website earlier):








Available at: Target

Day 10; Airblown Inflatable Black Cat Archway:








Available at: Walmart


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I like all the new inflatables, especially the pumpkin reaper. I read he comes in like 3 different sizes, but whooo are they expensive! I wouldnt think I would need another cat arch but it looks easier to walk through than the ones I already have. So maybe I can get it and have an all cat scene out front to my haunt.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

There's a more reasonably sized 3ft pumpkin reaper on Yardinflatables.com that I like. It seems $30 is a low price for airblowns these days.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> There's a more reasonably sized 3ft pumpkin reaper on Yardinflatables.com that I like. It seems $30 is a low price for airblowns these days.


$10 per foot, I guess... although that _certainly_ doesn't seem to be the case with some of the larger ones


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Today's preview is a flaming clown mask from Gemmy's partner, Paper Magic Group: http://blog.gemmy.com/gemmy-halloween-preview-week3/. I may be wrong, but I swear that I saw this _last_ year in stores.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Today's preview is a flaming clown mask from Gemmy's partner, Paper Magic Group: http://blog.gemmy.com/gemmy-halloween-preview-week3/. I may be wrong, but I swear that I saw this last year in stores


Heh heh, it reminds me too much of the "Heat Miser" to be creepy.

Eric


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that the price of the 11ft reaper is $99, but the 14ft is $230?! $130 for three more feet is kind of insane.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

today is a hallowiener inflatable


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the price of the 11ft reaper is $99, but the 14ft is $230?! $130 for three more feet is kind of insane.


"Hmmm... I absolutely _must_ have 3 more feet to my inflatable, since 11-feet just won't cut it." They are likely upping the price because they know that those people have far more dollars than sense



gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> today is a hallowiener inflatable


Certainly not my style, but, to those who are into such, enjoy: http://blog.gemmy.com/gemmy-2013-halloween-preview-halloweiner-dog-airblown/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I noticed the price jump too. 

The weinerdog is cute. Not for me but he's still pretty cute. I know someone who has a thing for weinerdogs (she does dachsund rescue) & she would love it!!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> today is a hallowiener inflatable


Yeah, the sneak peek for day 12 is a Hallowiener Dog Inflatable. Here is a picture:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, that thing is getting cuter every time I see it. How can you NOT love the combo of weinerdogs AND penguins! I don't even LIKE inflatables & I wanna buy that thing!!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

target's website added some new props


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

New Color changing skull frame and lit mummy hand.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i thought i was the only one that thought the mummy hand also lit up


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Gemmy's blog sneak peek for day 13 is a Neon Skull Mask;








Available at: Kmart and Walmart


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Gemmy is back for day 14 of their sneak peek showing an Airblown Grim Reaper Cemetery Archway:









Available at: Home Depot


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I beg, noooo moooore inflaaaatables!!!!


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Last years preview was done a lot better they showed us a variety of things and now its just and overflow of Inflatables


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

gemmy had something less suprising on the first day then in the middle they had pretty good stuff towards the ending it's been inflatables only and i'm hoping the last day they won't show another inflatable something different instead


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

They are pretty deep into their sneak peeks so i'm hoping the officially licensed prop for this season will be released soon!


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Well its the last week of Gemmys preview and todays item is ANOTHER mask


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Yup, their sneak peek for today is another mask; The Skull Mask with Hair  Not very interesting but here is a picture:


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

lol this has been VERY disappointing so far...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CCdalek said:


> Yup, their sneak peek for today is another mask; The Skull Mask with Hair  Not very interesting but here is a picture:


Can't they simply let Michael Jackson rest in peace?


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Today Gemmy has posted ANOTHER AIRBLOWN. Its a neon haunted tree at least its pretty cool


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is the neon tree, which will be found at Home Depot: http://blog.gemmy.com/gemmys-2013-halloween-preview-neon-airblown-haunted-tree/

Three more days left, so get on it and show something worthwhile again, please. Like, say, how about a life-sizer? My jaw has probably dropped once or twice, but not for the intended reason...


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I really like to think I don't complain a lot, but I will join everyone else and express how done I am with seeing an inflatable or mask. I would like to think they are saving the good things for the next few days, but I am beignning to think this is all they have left. Such a shame they have practically abandoned animation.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Here is the neon tree, which will be found at Home Depot: http://blog.gemmy.com/gemmys-2013-halloween-preview-neon-airblown-haunted-tree/
> 
> Three more days left, so get on it and show something worthwhile again, please. Like, say, how about a life-sizer? My jaw has probably dropped once or twice, but not for the intended reason...


I feel the same way. This sneak peek has been a HUGE disappointment so far. It would make up for it if the last 3 days were all life sizes, but chances are for the last sneak peek they will show an Inflatable Costume. After all almost everything else they have shown is either a costume or inflatable.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

According to Sears web site there are 2 more neon inflatables.http://c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/pi/mp/31013/1153811110?src=http%3A%2F%2Fecx.images-amazon.com%2Fimages%2FI%2F813AlN-qmdL._SL1500_.jpg&d=81761cf5719503670b6e0380bbf750ffbf17a117 and http://c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/pi/mp/31013/1153811310?src=http%3A%2F%2Fecx.images-amazon.com%2Fimages%2FI%2F31p3wqur3xL.jpg&d=fea5ccd02a4c80319fcd611777f21cb856d82fd1&hei=333&wid=333&qlt=65,0&op_sharpen=1&op_usm=0.9,0.5,0,0


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Another MASK!!! Is Gemmy doing this on purpose ?! This preview is a disappointment


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Another MASK!!! Is Gemmy doing this on purpose ?! This preview is a disappointment


Ugh, I can't believe this! Gemmy gets us all excited for their one and only 2013 Halloween sneak peek, and nearly all the stuff they have shown so far is inflatables and masks . Well... For the third to last day of the preview here is the Neon Demon Mask: 









It will be sold at Kmart and Walmart.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I am going to visit every WalMart and Kmart and burn every last one of these masks.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> I am going to visit every WalMart and Kmart and burn every last one of these masks.


Henceforth, Penumbra shall be known as 'Firebug' Don't take that as me disagreeing regarding this demonic reject that didn't quite make it into _The Gate_...


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Don't worry Penumbra, I'll help you out. The only thing to make up for this massive letdown would be if they showed two or more life-size on friday. Even then it would only break even.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Well... Gemmy's "penultimate" sneak peek for the 2nd to last day is an Animated Airblown Haunted Tree. VERY similar to last year's at Lowe's but with ghosts. 









And as expected, this version is also available at Lowe's.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I must applaud Gemmy once again for their lovely preview this year...


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm just going to go ahead and say this preview was terrible. If this type of stuff is your thing then cool, but it is most definitely not mine!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I have never wanted to cut a tree down with an axe more in my life.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

They have wasted nearly week in just showing us 4th rate dime star masks and stuff that has been on the market for at least a year. Im hoping there will be a licensed animatronic this year.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, it would be a first if they decided to not make a licensed figure; Spirit has had at least one from them ever since 2005. With the sneak peek so far, however, I'm starting to worry they will not.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> I have never wanted to cut a tree down with an axe more in my life.


'Dishonest Abe' to the rescue...

It's nice to know that I am not alone in my disappointment, anyhow.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Seriously hoping for a prop that will blow my mind from Gemmy today!


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

CCdalek said:


> Yeah, it would be a first if they decided to not make a licensed figure; Spirit has had at least one from them ever since 2005. With the sneak peek so far, however, I'm starting to worry they will not.


I do not think Ghostface sold and the Wicked Witch is no longer and exclusive.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Well its official Gemmy has had a terrible preview http://blog.gemmy.com/gemmys-2013-halloween-preview-airblown-cat-with-pumpkin/


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats really frustrating! I guess we can still hope their are still good props to come that weren't part of the preview, but just...wow!


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Was the Wicked Witch part of Gemmy's or Spirits preview last year? But on the bright we got to see those masks that are of that Paper Magic partnership.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

MrMordrid said:


> Was the Wicked Witch part of Gemmy's or Spirits preview last year? But on the bright we got to see those masks that are of that Paper Magic partnership.


Spirit previewed her first then Gemmy a few days later


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

R.I.P
Gemmy Halloween 2013 product line


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Penumbra said:


> I am going to visit every WalMart and Kmart and burn every last one of these masks.


I will bring the lighter!!!!! also lets burn all those inflatables too


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to visit every WalMart and Kmart and burn every last one of these masks.
> ...


Everybody is welcome to join our mob!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> Everybody is welcome to join our mob!


I would definitely join your mob. I would bring a pitchfork to pop every last inflatable! I am so irritated with Gemmy right now!!!  This is the worst preview Gemmy has ever had! It would have made up for everything if they could just show ONE life-sized licensed animatronic, but they go ahead and show a weird looking cat with a pumpkin instead! 









Unless Spirit shows some amazing life-sized Gemmy animatronics in their preview, I officially like Tekky Toys better than Gemmy. Speaking of which, at least they have updated their site with their newest props at Spirit, including the Limb Eating Boy! : http://tekkytoys.com/pages/halloween1.php?pageNum_rsProducts=0&totalRows_rsProducts=107


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, I like the caged crow that was shown near the beginning... What is that, one out of fifteen?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

omg they better show more stuff that aren't airblown or costume related one more and i'm totally out of my mind


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> omg they better show more stuff that aren't airblown or costume related one more and i'm totally out of my mind


Going to be asking for a new name soon? Perhaps 'DisgruntledEx-GemmyFanatic' could work?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Going to be asking for a new name soon? Perhaps 'DisgruntledEx-GemmyFanatic' could work?


hopefully they show a lincesed figure at there website or spirit might do the job on showing 2 other life sizes


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll definitely join in that mob! My pride in being one of their biggest fans is certainly wavering right now. I noticed that Gemmy mentioned their "it depends on what the retailers buy" speech when someone mentioned showing another life-size figure. That gives me the impression that they showed many more to buyers, but they were more interested in airblowns. Shame. At least we can hope Spirit shows a Gemmy.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I noticed that Gemmy mentioned their "it depends on what the retailers buy" speech when someone mentioned showing another life-size figure. That gives me the impression that they showed many more to buyers, but they were more interested in airblowns. Shame.


Companies need to hire people who can relate to the customers, not condescending corporate hipsters who _think_ that they know it all; the majority of buyers are overpaid idiots who wouldn't know a top seller if it bit them on the @ss. Granted, inflatables are a top trend at the moment, but affordable animatronics are a huge market and _always_ in demand...


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Garthgoyle said:


> Companies need to hire people who can relate to the customers, not condescending corporate hipsters who _think_ that they know it all; the majority of buyers are overpaid idiots who wouldn't know a top seller if it bit them on the @ss. Granted, inflatables are a top trend at the moment, but affordable animatronics are a huge market and _always_ in demand...


SCREW IT ! ill just stick with those Morris animatronics! That Pestilence Reaper i got last year was bad ***! Best 140 bucks i have spent on a prop to date!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

CCdalek said:


>


<ducks>
I'm not into inflatables (don't even have a yard), but that's not bad if you're into them. I get the appeal for people though, just not me. Life would be simpler if I did. 

BIG prop / decoration, small storage space.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> I would definitely join your mob. I would bring a pitchfork to pop every last inflatable! I am so irritated with Gemmy right now!!!  This is the worst preview Gemmy has ever had! It would have made up for everything if they could just show ONE life-sized licensed animatronic, but they go ahead and show a weird looking cat with a pumpkin instead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would say something like that but i'm trying to be nicer, this is how I felt in 2012 now I just want to save my money for the year. I love inflatables but they are going WAY TOO FAR!! WAY TOO MANY!!!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> I would definitely join your mob. I would bring a pitchfork to pop every last inflatable! I am so irritated with Gemmy right now!!!  This is the worst preview Gemmy has ever had! It would have made up for everything if they could just show ONE life-sized licensed animatronic, but they go ahead and show a weird looking cat with a pumpkin instead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you all the way!!!!! I USED to be a Gemmy super fan. Now i am a Tekky toys super fan


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Alright people... I know that Gemmy is really disappointing us this year. But look on the Bright side (if there is one. LOL) we can still see some new life size products this year! And you should see targets website they have about 5 new Gemmy animated props on there site right now! And some of the new Airblowns are pretty cool too. I am still not as Big of a Gemmy fan as i was... But lets give Gemmy a little chance to show us what they are still capable of


----------



## propstar7 (Jul 16, 2011)

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> Alright people... I know that Gemmy is really disappointing us this year. But look on the Bright side (if there is one. LOL) we can still see some new life size products this year! And you should see targets website they have about 5 new Gemmy animated props on there site right now! And some of the new Airblowns are pretty cool too. I am still not as Big of a Gemmy fan as i was... But lets give Gemmy a little chance to show us what they are still capable of


Which props are you talking about? I just went through all of their Halloween products and found only inflatables from Gemmy...


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

propstar7 said:


> Which props are you talking about? I just went through all of their Halloween products and found only inflatables from Gemmy...


I think HalloweenGuy101 was talking about these 
http://www.target.com/p/animated-skull-frame/-/A-14550131#prodSlot=medium_3_60
http://www.target.com/p/animated-skull-bowl/-/A-14550128#prodSlot=medium_4_17
http://www.target.com/p/animated-mummy-hands/-/A-14550138#prodSlot=medium_3_51
http://www.target.com/p/animated-crow-in-cage/-/A-14550133#prodSlot=medium_3_57
http://www.target.com/p/large-lit-skull-ghoul/-/A-14550132#prodSlot=medium_3_40
http://www.target.com/p/shaking-skeleton-cage/-/A-14550136#prodSlot=medium_3_58


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! Gemmy just started their Christmas sneak peeks today!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> Wow! Gemmy just started their Christmas sneak peeks today!


i'm hopping for some cool small Christmas things, but lets not get into Christmas.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

im dreaming of a black x-mas


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I wish Gemmy would just hold off on the Christmas preview Christmas already gets enough attention as it is you see it on shelf's in September the same month stores get Halloween out. Last year my Wal-Mart had their Christmas selection finished before their Halloween selection was


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i hate it that stores have to get out christmas stuff in the middle of october like darn wait we people still want halloween wait till after thanksgiving ,and i do agree christmas already has enough attention


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i hate it that stores have to get out christmas stuff in the middle of october like darn wait we people still want halloween wait till after thanksgiving ,and i do agree christmas already has enough attention


Hobby Lobby has Christmas stuff, lol


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i've notice more and more stores are getting less halloween


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i've notice more and more stores are getting less halloween


Sadly it's true


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> Sadly it's true


yeah but i'll enjoy watching employees decorating christmas decor with halloween props and have a santa verison of death row


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

I dont think stores are getting less props out. I think its the companies that are running out of ideas. Gemmy is dead and life less. And Tekky is starting to become that. Last year was an ok year. I saw a lot of inflatables (of course) and some nice life sizes. i would not worry about his year to much. I t will be fine


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

no company is ever lifeless  and yeah we all heard its cause stores make the choices to get what


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I have to agree that stores are carrying less every year. Seems like a lot of department type stores wait till after all the back to school stuff is gone before they put their Halloween out. In NY that usually means end of Sept. into October then end up having to clearance it because it was put out too late. Lots of great deals for the following year but most of us already have our set ups all mapped out for the current year. Target is great for that. Last year their in store selection was awful and most was still there after Halloween so I expect it to be even worse this year. Walmart is not even worth the trip.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

To rub salt in the wounds, Gemmy has a flippin' _Christmas_ preview going already... $#&@!!!! *Pulls out box of pins* Would anyone care to guess what nearly _all_ of the items happen to be?


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> To rub salt in the wounds, Gemmy has a flippin' _Christmas_ preview going already... $#&@!!!! *Pulls out box of pins* Would anyone care to guess what nearly _all_ of the items happen to be?


I noticed this too. Its been going on for a little while. I don't know what to think at this point.


----------



## William Home Haunter (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm also disappointed in the new witch, haven't seen her in person yet, but I miss the old witch! She's listed at Lowes as a sassy witch, we'll see.

I'm bummed, we started a facebook for the old witch at Olga LowesWitch and they had to go and change her around. You can still check her out and tag her in pictures if you have any.


----------

